# Surfside Monday 7/27 - Dots and a Suit



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Headed to Surfside early Monday with the better half for a getaway day. I figured it would be off color but swell info had it fishable and it's to hot to paddle around in the marsh so we loaded up and made tracks! Swung by Hookers for a few croaker and some dead shrimp to catch some whiting and got set up in a spot down by the condos about 7:00 am. I fished with croaker early but the water was pretty sandy and the bite slow.....ended up with three keepers, lost a few and took a hot shot between the fingers from a big gaftop I tried to shake off so I had the Ol dull throbbing hand for awhile Lol, it was good excuse for a cold beer break and a snack!

















The cloud cover eased away so we set up the quick shade and rigged a couple surf rods, one with a whiting in the first gut and one with a half a lady fish in the second gut. The tide was going out pretty good by mid morning and you could have caught enough whiting for a fish fry on a cane pole, I threw some plastics and spoon to pass the time but nothin doin!

















After awhile I here momma holla and point to the rod with the lady fish as it was jumping around and starting to sing a little so I grabbed it up and leaned on pretty good and felt a tug, it wasn't much but it made for some mid day excitement Lol. I'm not much of a shark fisherman so there few and far between for me! 
















The tide had went way out by now so I moved the rod holder closer to the water....not sure if you can tell by the pic.... but only drug in another gaftop and after relaxing for a bit and waiting late enough to miss the traffic we loaded up and made way to Willis! Another great day on a deserted beach....can't beat that!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice report!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

great report... glad you had a good time nothing like relaxing until the gafttop pokes you!! LOL glad it was a good trip


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Sounds like a good day to me.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice catch buddy! Must be nice to fish on a Monday w/o the crowds.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

nice day I'm sure! that's a eatin' size slimer


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Great report and pics Erik, better than being at work!!!


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*slime*

I guess it still works suppose its the same as hardhead poke, but put some slime on it will take most of the sting out of it at least that's what used to do ,it still hurts for awhile.But as a side note don`t know how this plays out with the vibrio BS..........


----------



## Tiapan (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey any day on the water is good, not getting skunked is Great.


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

I like the tail rope.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Great report , looks like yall have it going on! Cheer!


----------

